
Edisonbox | monthly circuit building kits. For experienced and beginners alike! - edisonbox
https://www.edisonbox.ca/
======
aditpatel33
Subscribed! I used to do this in my highschools electronics club. Back then, I
had to find the parts myself, it'll be nice not having to spend hours looking
for the right parts for the schematics

------
applebot
It’s nice to see people working on making it easier for others to get into the
hardware! Software is taking over but we need just as many people in hardware

------
EvanKnowles
Anyone know of something similar that ships to more countries? I've been
looking for something like this, but I'm in South Africa.

------
4x5-Guy
Interesting. But while the first kit is listed as "free", there is nothing I
could find on prices to keep going.

~~~
edisonbox
Was there anything specific you were looking for regarding pricing?

A subscribed user gets charged 25$ per month, we unlock a new kit online and
send them the parts!

